# Wo übergebe ich KommandozeilenParameter ?



## Schnarchine89 (10. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

wo übergebe ich Kommandozeileparameter in Eclipse ?
Ja, ist eigenltich ne Eclipse frage. Ich finde das Menü nicht, wo ich zum Ausprobieren für jede Kompilierung die gleichen Kommandozeilenparameter angeben kann ?

Hat jemand einen Plan ?


----------



## The_S (10. Dez 2007)

Dann stells doch auch in das Unterforum "IDE und Tools" :bahnhof:

Run => Run... => Arguments


----------



## Wildcard (10. Dez 2007)

*verschieb*


----------

